# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Kuş Gribiyle ilgili

## atoybil

--KUş GRİBİYLE İLGİLİ DüRT AYRI KOMPLO TEORİSİğ 

Halk arasında kuş gribinin Türkiye'ye yönelik komplo olduğu söylentileri hayli yaygın.Bu söylentilerin peşine düşen Haftalık'ın danıştığı uzmanlar da halkın şüphelerini paylaşıyor ve bu işin komplo olduğunu iddia ediyorlar.Birbirlerinden ilginç dört komplo teorisinin ayrıntıları Haftalık'tağ 

Türkiye'nin geçtiğimiz aylarda ilk kez tanıştığı kuş gribinin ucuz atlatıldığı düşünülürken virüs bu kez ölümle geldi.Yanıtı belirsiz bir dizi soru işareti ve komplo teorisini de beraberinde getirdi.Yeni yılın ilk günlerinde patlak veren ikinci kuş gribinde öyle kuşkulu durumlar var ki şimdilik sadece komplo teorileriyle açıklıyoruz.Bu kuşkuların ilki ve en önemlisi kuş gribine yol açan H5N1 virüsünün,kuş göçlerinin tam durduğu bir dönemde tekrar ortaya çıkışı.Türkiye eksenli kuş göç yolları üzerine yapılan araştırmalara göre mevsimsel olarak en durgun dönem kış ayları.üzellikle Aralık-Ocak aylarında kuş göçleri duruyor.Eylül-Ekim-Kasım aylarında çeşitli türdeki kuşlar güneyden kuzeye,şubat-Mart-Mayıs aylarında ise tersine yani kuzeyden güneye göç ediyor.Türkiye'de ilk kuş gribi,kuş göçlerinin yoğunlaştığı Ekim ayında yaşanmıştı.Kuş gribinin,bu yolla çevre ülkeler üzerinden Türkiye'ye bulaştığı belirtilmişti.Diğer ülkelerdeki kuş gribi vakaları da bu tezi doğruluyor.Kuş gribi bu kez Türkiye'nin değil birçok noktasında da daha şiddetli olarak başladı.İyi ama daha şimdiden üç can alan kuş gribi herhangi bir kuş göçü yokken nasıl olup da bulaştı? 

Kuşku ve soru işaretlerinin yoğunlaştığı bir diğer konu da yine H5N1 virüsünün tekrar ortaya çıktığı bölgelerde toplu kuş ölümlerinin gerçekleşmesi beklenirken bunun neden olmadığı?Kuş gribinin görüldüğü hemen hemen tüm ülkelerde önce toplu kuş ölümlerinin gerçekleştiğini,ardından insan ölümlerinin gerçekleşmeye başladığını belirten uzmanlar,dünyanın diğer bölgelerinde en ağır kuş gribi salgınlarında dahi bu kadar hızlı insan ölümlerinin gerçekleşmediğine vurgu yapıyorlar. 

Kuşku çeken bir diğer durum ise kuş gribi vakalarının sadece ilk birkaç günlük süre içerisinde ve ilk kuş gribi dalgasından olduğu gibi sadece Manyas Gölü ve çevresindeki yerleşim bölgesinde değil,birbirine farklı uzaklardaki 11 ayrı yerleşim bölgesinde eş zamanlı olarak başladığı.Yine uzmanlara göre bunun olması için yani H5N1 virüsünün kısa zaman aralıklarıyla çok sayıda bölgeye yayılabilmesi için güçlü ve yoğun bir virüs bombardımanına maruz kalınması gerekiyor.Oysa az önce de değindiğimiz gibi bunun olması için yeterli koşullar yok.O halde akla bir tek ihtimal geliyor H5N1 virüsü bazı güçlerce biyolojik silah olarak mı kullanıldı?Veya başka bi ifadeyle kuş gribi aslında bize gösterilmek istenmeyen biçimiyle birer bioterör faaliyeti mi? 

İrili ufaklı soru işaretleri ve kuşkuları daha çoğaltmak olanaklı.İlk ihbarların Iğdır'dan 16 Aralık'ta gelmeye başlamasına rağmen hükümetin neden yerel yöneticilerle temasa geçmediği 27 Aralık gecesinin beklendiğiğ18 Aralık günü hastalığın tipinin belirlenmesine karşın daha sonra hayatlarını kaybedecek olan Koçyiğit kardeşlerin neden Doğubeyazıt Devlet Hastanesi'nden ğbir şeyiniz yokğ denilerek evlerine gönderildiğiğtedavi sırasında gereksinim duyulan tıbbi cihazların ta ilk kuş gribi vakalarının görüldüğü 2005 Ekim ayında talep edilmesine rağmen neden zamanında gönderilmediğiğİzmir'de 2003 yılında Tarım Bakanlığı kontrolünde kurulan Tavuk Hastalıkları Araştırma Enstitüsü'nün ciddi girip virüsü tehdidine rağmen neden geçtiğimiz Aralık ayı başlarında apar topar kapatıldığı gibi sorular bunlardan sayabileceğimiz birkaçı.Haftalık işte bu kuşku ve sorulardan hareketle kuş gribinin perde arkasını araştırdı.Ortaya birbirinden çarpıcı komplo teorileri çıktı.İşte uzmanlarının anlatımlarıyla o teorilerğ 

-KOMPLO TEORİSİ 1 :Kuş Gribi Değil Bioterör Saldırısı 

Strateji Uzmanı Erol Mütercimler'e göre yaşananları sadece tek sözcükle açıklamak olanaklı:Bioterör.Bioterör,sadece artık geçtiğimiz Kasım aylında ucuz atlatıldığı ve bir daha rastlanmayacağı sanılan kuş gribi virüsünün nasıl olup da çok kısa zamanda birbirinden uzak noktalarda eş zamanlı olarak ve bu kez öldürücü biçimde ortaya çıktığını açıklamakla kalmıyor,Türkiye'nin gerçekte ne ile karşı karşıya bulunduğunu da gözler önüne seriyor. 

Kuş gribinin NATO Genel Sekreteri'nin,FBI veCIA başkanlarının,İsrail Savunma Bakanı'nın ziyaretleri sonrasında ortaya çıkışının ğkesinlikle bir tesadüf olmadığını söylüyor Mütercimler ve ekliyor:ğBu ziyaretlerde Türkiye'den çok önemli bir şeyler istenildi.Bu istekler karşılık bulmadığı için siyasi iktidar üzerine irade kurabilmek ve istenilenleri yapmaya zorlamak maksadıyla bioterör silahına başvurulmuş olabilir.Bu silahın etkili olabilmesi içinde Kurban Bayramı arefesi seçildi.üünkü biliniyordu ki Doğu ve Güneydoğu illerinden metropollere gönderilecek binlerce küçük ve büyükbaş hayvanın herbiri pekala H5N1 taşıyıcısı olabilir.Iğdır,Ardahan gibi belirli yerleşim bölgeleri seçildi bunun için.Bioterör operasyonun üssü seçilen bu bölgelerdeki kümes hayvanlarının bazılarına virüs şırınga edildi.Buradan diğer yerleşim bölgelerine yayılması sağlandı.ğ 

-KOMPLO TEORİSİ 2 :Perde Arkasında İlaç Tröstleri Var 

Bir diğer komplo teorisi ise gazeteci yazar Aytunç Altındal'dan.Altındal'a göre kuş gribi eğer bir komplo ise bu komplodan gördüğüne bakmak gerekiyor.Bu faydaları sağlayanların en başında ise ilaç sektörden beslenen karaborsacıları geliyor.Gelişmeler de zaten Altındal'ın komplo teorisini doğruluyor.Hatırlanacağı gibi Asya ülkelerinde kuş gribinin neden olduğu insan ölümlerinin artmasının hemen ardından koruyucu önlemlerde tüm dünyada yaygınlık kazanmaya başladı.Kuş gribine karşı geliştirilen tek etkili ilaç Tamiflu yok satmaya başladı.Trilyonlarca kutu ile ifade edilen Tamiflu stokları panik havasının da etkisiyle kısa zamanda boşaldı.Tamiflu başta kuş gribinin görüldüğü ülkelerde olmak üzere karaborsaya düştü.Tamflu'nun fiyatı bir anda ikiye üçe katlandı.Yoksul ülkelerde patlayan kuş gribinin aşısının lisansı zenginlerdeydi.Her kuş gribi salgınında ikiye üçe katlanan karlarının azalmasından çekinen üretici firmalar Tamiflu!nun patent hakkını paylaşmaya yanaşmıyorlardı.Bunun üzeirne Tamiflu korsanları çıktı ve üretici firma kuş gribine karşı daha etkili bir Tamiflu versiyonu geliştirdiğini açıkladı.Geliştirilen bu daha etkili aşının yeni pazarlar bulması gerekiyordu. 

Aytunç Altındal'ın teorisini besleyen bilgiler bunlar bunlar.Altındal'ın komplo teorisi ise şu:ğTamiflu'nun üreticisi firma,aleyhindeki çeşitli davalar nedeniyle son birkaç yıldır Türkiye pazarında sıkıntılar yaşıyordu.İmdadına H5N1 virüsü yetişti.Kuş gribi Türkiye'deki işleri ters giden şirketin ekmeğine yağ sürdü,İlk kuş gribi salgınında 20 bin kutu, son kuş gribi salgınında da 10 bin tanesi hibe olmak üzere tek partide 100 bin kutu Tamiflu satıldı,şirket işleri rayına oturttu.ğ 

-KOMPLO TEORİSİ 3 :Hedef 2.5 Milyar Dolarlık Beyaz Et Sektörü 

Aytunç Altındal'a göre madalyonun öbür yüzünde,yıllık 2.5 milyar dolar tutarında ekonomik büyüklüğe sahip beyaz et sektörüne yabancı girişimci iştahı yatıyor.Altındal teorisini şu sözlerle özetliyor:Bilindiği gibi IMF anlaşmalarıyla önce Türkiye'nin tarım sektörünü bitirdiler.üiftçi istediği ürünü ekemez hale geldi.Onda sonra hayvancılık sektörü darbe yedi.Tarihimizde ilk defa yurtdışından kırmızı et almaya başladık.şimdi tavukçuluk sektörüne sıra geldi.Sektörün bu operasyonlarla yabancıların eline geçmesini sağlamaya çalışıyorlar.Görmek lazım adamlar kümes hayvancılığının Türkiye için uygun olmadığını dikte ediyorlar bize.Küçük üreticiyi bu yöntemlerle ortadan kaldırıp,Büyük yatırımlar gereken entegre tesisler yoluyla beyaz et sektörüne girmeye uğraşıyorlar.Kuş gribi onlar için paha biçilmez fırsat. 

-KOMPLO TEORİSİ 4 :Asıl Büyük üldürücü Darbe şubat'ta 

Kuş gribi üzerine bir komplo teorisi de bir akademisyenden.Van Yüzüncü Yıl üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat Fakültesi Biyoloji Bölümü üğretim üyesi Yrd. Doç. Dr. üzdemir Adıgüzel, bir süre önce Rusya ve İran'da tavuk vebası görüldüğünü,buraya göç eden kuşların kaptığı virüsü bölgeye taşıdığını belirterek,asıl büyük tehlikenin şubat ayında yaşanacağını söylüyor. 

Adıgüzel'e göre kuş gribinin salgın hale gelmesi ve tüm ülkeye yayılmasında şubat ayı önemli bir eşik.Nedenlerine gelince Adıgüzel bunu da şu sözlerle açıklıyor:ğBundan sonra önemli olan bahar göçlerinin başladığı şubat ayıdır.Bu aydan itibaren büyük kuş göçleri oluyor.ünümüzdeki en tehlikeli dönem şubat ayının ilk haftası ile Nisan ayına kadar olan zamandır.O nedenle şimdiden çok sıkı tedbirler alınmalıdır.ğ

----------

